# recherche



## marcnadine (15 Mars 2010)

Messieur et mesdames sauriez vous comment puis je changer mon boost le premier ecran qui ce presente a l'ouverture de mac l'image presente et une pomme mac mais je desirer mettre autre chose s'il vous plait j'ai mac os x
 10. 6?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

Pourquoi deux fois le même post, alors qu'une personne t'a déjà guidé vers une solution.


----------



## marcnadine (15 Mars 2010)

on ma  guider nulle part car avec visage je peut pas changer le bosst


----------



## David_b (15 Mars 2010)

marcnadine a dit:


> on ma  guider nulle part car avec visage je peut pas changer le bosst



ja, ja, ja !
Tu peux répéter, mais in het Frans ?


----------



## marcnadine (15 Mars 2010)

vos gueule vs etes nul degagez


----------



## David_b (15 Mars 2010)

marcnadine a dit:


> vos gueule vs etes nul degagez


métépapolitoi


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2010)

marcnadine, c'est moi qui t'es répondu dans ton autre post et je te dis tout net, si  Visage ne change rien chez toi c'est que tu ne sais pas t'en servir ou que tu exprimes mal ta demande....


----------



## marcnadine (15 Mars 2010)

je l'ai dit que je m'etait mal interpretter mais quand je demarre mac il y a une pomme tt de suite et c celle la que je souhaite changer et que je n'arrive pas


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2010)

OK là c'est plus clair même si c'est pas très Français...., essai http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/BootXChanger.htmlcela. 


NB : tu sais une petite recherche sur Google ça coûte rien.


----------



## marcnadine (16 Mars 2010)

merci sa fonctionne merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Raah les noobs (sont encore plus chiants quand ils sont bêtes).


----------



## marcnadine (17 Mars 2010)

question une dernière
 les image que je souhaite utiliser pour changer mon boost je doit les redimensionner je suppose?


----------



## Fìx (17 Mars 2010)

On vend des Mac à n'importe qui maintenant! :sleep: ... Serait ptêt bon d'augmenter encore leurs prix pour dissuader vraiment _tous_ ces illettrés mal-polis! :hein:


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mars 2010)

marcnadine a dit:


> question une dernière
> les image que je souhaite utiliser pour changer mon boost je doit les redimensionner je suppose?



Tout est préciser dans le site du lien que je t'ai fais passer (voir plus haut).


----------



## marcnadine (18 Mars 2010)

ai reste polis si t un con sa te regarde moi je t'emmerde espèce de connard


----------



## Fìx (18 Mars 2010)

marcnadine a dit:


> ai reste polis si t un con sa te regarde moi je t'emmerde espèce de connard



Dois-je suivre ton exemple de politesse ?  

Hey au fait, on est plus mercredi là!!.... :mouais: allez zou, prend ton cartable, oublie pas ton goûter et file à l'école! 

Travaille bien! Sois sage! À ce soiiiir! :bisousurlefront:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Mars 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Dois-je suivre ton exemple de politesse ?
> 
> Hey au fait, on est plus mercredi là!!.... :mouais: allez zou, prend ton cartable, oublie pas ton goûter et file à l'école!
> 
> Travaille bien! Sois sage! À ce soiiiir! :bisousurlefront:


_"Vous devriez donner des points disco... gna gna gna"_


----------



## David_b (18 Mars 2010)

marcnadine a dit:


> ai reste polis si t un con sa te regarde moi je t'emmerde espèce de connard



Plus de vocabulaire qu'un shadok, mais de peu.
Ceci explique sans doute cela....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

marcnadine a dit:


> ai reste polis si t un con sa te regarde moi je t'emmerde espèce de connard



Wesh gros tkt ...


----------



## meskh (18 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Wesh gros tkt ...



COrentin, tu ne mérites vraiment pas d'entrer dans son jeu.

Tu vaux tellement mieux que cette bassesse ....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

C'était juste pour wigoler.

TKT.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mars 2010)

marcnadine a dit:


> ai reste polis si t un con sa te regarde moi je t'emmerde espèce de connard



Je sais pas à qui tu dis cela, mais vu que c'est après mon post j'en prends un peu au passage, donc la prochaine fois que tu cherchera quelque chose tu iras de faire voir...


----------



## daffyb (18 Mars 2010)

merci. On ferme.


----------

